# Pocket Predator S.E.R.E. (Red) Review



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

I normally shoot pickle fork shooters or mini shooters. This is my first TTF and my first time shooting a full slingshot sideways or "gangsta." I have to say that Mr. Hays' design is so ergonomic and it makes shooting so simple. Just align your band on the target and fire away!

COMPLETE AWESOMENESS!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Interesting, cool review.*


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Very thorough review!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Very cool, good review! Now I'm extra excited for mine to arrive...

...Thanks alot Covert, as if I'm not harassing the mail lady enough already! LOL

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks all for checking out my review!

Bushpot, I'm excited for you bro! I can't wait for you to receive yours and start firing away!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Great review... so good in fact that I put it on the website!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Bill Hays said:


> Great review... so good in fact that I put it on the website!


Whoa!!! Thank you so much Mr. Hays for checking out my review and posting it on your site!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Got mine yesterday morning/afternoon, review in progress but spoiler alert:

ITS ABSOLUTELY INCREDIBLE! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> Got mine yesterday morning/afternoon, review in progress but spoiler alert:
> ITS ABSOLUTELY INCREDIBLE!
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Awesome bro! I'm glad you got yours in!

Pocket Predator= Power and Precision


----------

